# Propride 3P 1000 Lbs Hitch Brand New



## h2p (Apr 28, 2006)

I am selling a brand new 1,000 lb ProPride 3P complete hitch. This is the updated version of the Hensley Arrow.

Paid $2499 + S/H. Need to sell it for $2100 + S/H. Cost to ship will vary depending on your location. I am located in Portland, Oregon.

Payment via PayPal only.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

That's a nice hitch - can i ask why you are getting rid of it? Since i have one i am especially curious if there is an issue with it or not or design or something as i know what to look for on mine - i am always seeking knowledge..

I am pretty sure sean at pro pride has a satisfaction guarantee or they will take/but them back ................ might be an option for you


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Could have bought a 5th Wheel?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> Could have bought a 5th Wheel?


yes i was thinking that


----------



## h2p (Apr 28, 2006)

I ended up putting my trailer up for sale as well and instead of sending this back to the manufacture I was hoping someone on the west coast might need it.

Now asking $2000 FIRM + S/H if needed. I will deliver up to 100 miles for free.


----------



## CentralAir (Mar 2, 2012)

h2p said:


> I ended up putting my trailer up for sale as well and instead of sending this back to the manufacture I was hoping someone on the west coast might need it.
> 
> Now asking $2000 FIRM + S/H if needed. I will deliver up to 100 miles for free.


I understand this is a great hitch; FYI-Hensley's sell for $1000 plus or minus $200 depending on condition on ebay; the 3P is available refurbished for $1700 from Propride.


----------



## h2p (Apr 28, 2006)

CentralAir said:


> I ended up putting my trailer up for sale as well and instead of sending this back to the manufacture I was hoping someone on the west coast might need it.
> 
> Now asking $2000 FIRM + S/H if needed. I will deliver up to 100 miles for free.


I understand this is a great hitch; FYI-Hensley's sell for $1000 plus or minus $200 depending on condition on ebay; the 3P is available refurbished for $1700 from Propride.
[/quote]

Sold


----------

